# Slivovitz - Anyone a Fan?



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

It can hard to find good slivovitz, so most that know what it is, have a strong opinion on it one way or another. Not popular in the US, but worth trying if you like distilled spirits. 

I like it, but one must be careful drinking it...

Any CS member like to chime in?


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

I went to a Serbian wedding once, great food and slivovitz [shot after shot after shot...]. The next morning I had to get more to ease the pain. I'm afraid to go near it again.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I like it--usually as a digestif.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I went to former jugoslavia (when jugoslavia was still around) and i had some slivovitz in a restaurant in Split. At the time i thought it was nasty but my palates have since matured to enjoying finer things like cognac etc (i couldn't stand cognac back then either).

But i can't say that its on my top 10 list...


----------



## mtvtrvlr (Jun 7, 2005)

I think so, Czech Plum Brandy ? and your right go easy on the stuff. Good on a cold winter night, it'll warm you right up.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Chilling it is the secret. Love good Croatian slivovitz :al and a stogie.:w


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Great call - slivovitz, Moses. Slavic plum likker - same as North Carolina white lightening with a different accent. I say, at its best, nothing special but proof with a hint of prune. Like most white liquor it sits better on ice where it can pass as passable. Lived in Germany for years - never found an appreciable difference between slivovitz (cheap or less cheap), viniak or korn. 

Had a substantial glup of some very decent (I didn't go blind) homemade doubled/twisted apple 'shine this weekend - long, high bead - 120-proof at least. I say that, past 100-proof, a hint of apple, plums or grapes is academic.

Now, that French brandy from pears... hmmmm. Love the smell.


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

hahahaha, i remember a couple years ago when me ( the science nerd) was dared to make a still for under 20 bucks  I have since won that bet and still hold the bottle of Jameson in high regard as my prize! I can make some damn good apple and pear brandy, talk about high bead, would take a few hours to run a batch, it was a pot still, ran off about 160 or so. I forget what it clocked in at exactly when we brought it to school, then again knowing the exact number kinda takes the fun out :mn 


...kjpman


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Had a substantial glup of some very decent (I didn't go blind) homemade doubled/twisted apple 'shine this weekend - long, high bead - 120-proof at least. I say that, past 100-proof, a hint of apple, plums or grapes is academic.
> 
> Now, that French brandy from pears... hmmmm. Love the smell.


Ya, after 100 proof, the flavor is masked by alcohol in anything including the cask strength scotch and cognac. 80-90 proof is just right to smooth it out. The slivovitz I buy locally is from Wash. state and is about 85%; more smooth flavor than the E. Europe stuff.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

kjpman said:


> hahahaha, i remember a couple years ago... ... talk about high bead, would take a few hours to run a batch, it was a pot still, ran off about 160 or so.


 Buncha thugs over here. I'm stickin' w/ coffee. (However, thugly speaking, was cleaning out a western N.Carolina storage shed last weekend (NOT MINE) and hit five full filing cabinets - my worst moving nightmare, except for a moldy sofa with hornets. Two drawers well jammed with liquor bottles, most near empty, but in and amongst were a few gems of mountain apple, lids still good, like the day it was made or smoother. Had to be 20 years old. Cold morning - it sipped well.) This slivo thread made me laff 'cause that white lightening had made me think about all the super raw E. Euro brandy I used to buy way back when. Plenty of slivo - none too smooth. What WAS I thinking?


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I laughed when I saw this thread, when anyone comes back from Serbia they always bring some back and everytime I try it it knocks me of my butt, it's too strong. I have also tried brandy from apricots which tastes a little better but still very strong.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I was reading Shadow & Claw by Gene Wolfe, and in the book, one character fishes the hero out of a pond and gives him a shot of plum brandy out of a hip flask to warm him up. Power of suggestion, I guess: I just had to get some plum brandy!! 

I agree with croatan it makes a good digestif. The experience (you can't really call it a "taste") is a lot like grappa but fruitier. I'm definitely going to try it chilled now, but I think I'll light my cigar before I pour out my shot: I don't want to get that stuff too close to a naked flame


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> I agree with croatan it makes a good digestif. The experience (you can't really call it a "taste") is a lot like grappa but fruitier. I'm definitely going to try it chilled now, but I think I'll light my cigar before I pour out my shot: I don't want to get that stuff too close to a naked flame


Try the stuff from Washington State (I forget the brand), much better than the E. Euro stuff. Their Kirsch is totally out of this world. So much better than anything out of Europe except for some of farmer's Kirsch they sell in CH that you fill your own bottles with. More cherry flavor in the USA fruit brandies and a little smoother, but not only 45% alocohol.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

miki said:


> I laughed when I saw this thread, when anyone comes back from Serbia they always bring some back and everytime I try it it knocks me of my butt, it's too strong. I have also tried brandy from apricots which tastes a little better but still very strong.


Apricots sounds great... mmmmmmm....


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

miki said:


> I laughed when I saw this thread, when anyone comes back from Serbia they always bring some back and everytime I try it it knocks me of my butt, it's too strong. I have also tried brandy from apricots which tastes a little better but still very strong.


It is _*not*_ too str:hn


----------



## aphexacid (May 3, 2006)

My family makes our own, i'm serbian. potent stuff. i was taking some to a friend once, and on the way i ran out of gas. grabbed the jug, and poured it on in. car ran like a champ.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fire!!!!!!!!!


----------

